# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Controlling Algae -- Pond Emergencies >  Pond cleaners

## Timo

My Dads pond is very green after the winter and he saw an advert in a local paper for pond cleaning. He rang the guy up and he quoted Â£150 this sounds a bit much! 

Any suggestions on what to buy to do it yourself?

----------


## Nemo

:lol: , is it algea?

or is the the water thats gone green?

is there filtration?

water changes?


it may be that too much nitrates or nitrites in there due to not enough water changes

----------


## Gary R

i would say that he needs a uv light running in line with his filtter, that should sort the problem out  :Wink:

----------


## Timo

He has a quite a good fillter system. Bio box with UV pass (new bulb just replaced).  Returns from water fall with good rate.

Its the liner and base that he wants cleaning. The water is crystal clear. If you disturb this it clouds the water so he would like it cleaning. This guy is advertising do this and other things, i've not seen anything but i imagen this is like a  hoover thing.

----------

